# wild hog jerky?



## lennyluminum (Jul 30, 2012)

I was thinkg of doing some wild hog jerky is there any thing I need to do to make it safe? I use cure #1 in my marinade but is that all i need?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 30, 2012)

You need to at least make sure it's safe from trichinae, which means that you need to either freezer treat it or heat it to at least 137º F if you ignore the USDAs other recommendations for safe jerky.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You need to at least make sure it's safe from trichinae, which means that you need to either freezer treat it or heat it to at least 137º F if you ignore the USDAs other recommendations for safe jerky.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


X2


----------



## lennyluminum (Jul 31, 2012)

ok so how do I freezeer treat it?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/meat-safety/trichinae



~Martin


----------



## tprice (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You need to at least make sure it's safe from trichinae, which means that you need to either freezer treat it or heat it to at least 137º F if you ignore the USDAs other recommendations for safe jerky.
> ~Martin


X3

We shoot some on our club and I still do not like fooling with them at all


----------



## red dog (Sep 2, 2012)

There are freeze resitant strains of Trichinella such as those found in cougar meat in Idaho in 1995. Ten people got very sick from eating cougar jerky. These strains are found mainly in wild game meat. So, the only real way to be safe is thorough cooking. Not sure jerky is worth the risk.


----------

